# [Wet Thumb Forum]-why do the wrong things always break?



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I had a large glass ashtray that the glass was 1" thick on, a globe from a hurricane lamp fell on it that was about 1/32" thick and the ashtray broke in half, the the globe didn't even crack









Now yesterday I knocked a small bottle of aftershave out of the cabinet over my toilet and it fell into the bowl. The toilet bowl cracked severely and is leaking while the aftershave didn't break









these both seem very odd to me, especially the globe/ashtray.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

If you were an Asian like Chinese you might look at it as being a sign. An omen, so to speak. Good or bad I am not sure. Some people might think of it as being bad because of things broken. Maybe try to stay low profile in what you do for the coming weeks?! Good luck, mate







Maybe grow some plants will bring more yang to the ying ya got, haha!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

maybe the small thing breaking the larger thing is a sign that even though you are small, you can do great things.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Positive thinker I like that! Yeah, I truly believe we make our own futures happen. So don't let this and other 'signs' ruin your days. In the end you are the master of your own universe......or destiny(forgot which cliche is which)


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks for the encouraging words. Its been a bad few weeks. This happened on my 40th birthday, 2 weeks after my best friend of 27years killed himself


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

oh man, i'm really sorry to hear that. it must be a horrable time for you now.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I am sorry too. I know things will definitely be better and brighter so don't be sad too long. Someone said when you're at the bottom of the pit the only place you can go is up. BTW, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Another great milestone in this wonderful thing called Life~


----------

